

That’s what she said classifier using node-twss - guan
http://twss.guan.dk/

======
lectrick
I assume this uses some sort of trained Bayesian thing

~~~
ward
See the previous HN discussion[1] or the git repo[2].

[1]: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3456255>

[2]: <https://github.com/DanielRapp/twss.js>

------
lectrick
"Where's the beef?" said there's no joke here :/

------
ak2012
"that was amazing" yields 41%...

